# noisy Zivan



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

does whistleing Zivan mean death is imminent?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

BikerA said:


> does whistleing Zivan mean death is imminent?


I didn't know Zivan made controllers. If it is the charger you are talking about then check the fan motors. The whistle sound could be coming from there. One of the fans quit working on my charger and it over heated and needed repair. There was no whistling that I heard.


----------



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

Dumb mistake. I didn't mean Zivan. I meant Curtis controller.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

BikerA said:


> Dumb mistake. I didn't mean Zivan. I meant Curtis controller.



At my age I can't knock making mistakes. If the Curtis is a DC controller then a whistle like noise when first taking off is the norm. If it quickly goes away after take off then there should be nothing to worry about. In my case it lets me know if I am inadvertently pressing the throttle while coasting down hill. If you ever here a sound like a marble dropped in a tin box turn it off right away. The marble sound was what I heard just before the SOB blew up.


----------



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you. Now I can go on to worry about some other stuff.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Do you have a heat sink on your controller?


----------



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, but now I do not need to worry about the controller anymore. I plugged into a Chargepoint that must have been a level 2, I'm level 1, and now my charger is dead. One step forward and three back.


----------

